# My Live Rock.



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

i just atrated a saltwater tank about a week ago..my friend gave me his live rock...it has these hairy worms in and out of it....is this good or bad...can someone explain?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

those are bristle worms...nothing wrong with em. I wouldn't go petting them though, your fingers will itch for days.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks...i figured that it wasnt an issue...are bristle worms good for the tank though, as far as nutrients and such?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

They will eat uneaten food and other detritus so they are good in that way.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks again


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Bristleworms are a bit like Algae in some respect, they are good/fine so long as they don't get out of control.

Just make sure you don't end up with 1 of these guys Barry the giant sea worm discovered by aquarium staff after mysterious attacks on coral reef | Mail Online

I seriously doubt you will but


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

verdifer said:


> Bristleworms are a bit like Algae in some respect, they are good/fine so long as they don't get out of control.
> 
> Just make sure you don't end up with 1 of these guys Barry the giant sea worm discovered by aquarium staff after mysterious attacks on coral reef | Mail Online
> 
> I seriously doubt you will but


Hey Barry was just a little hungry, not his fault!


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

holy crap....barry was so f-ing ugly...wouldnt want him in my tank


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

verdifer said:


> Bristleworms are a bit like Algae in some respect, they are good/fine so long as they don't get out of control.
> 
> Just make sure you don't end up with 1 of these guys Barry the giant sea worm discovered by aquarium staff after mysterious attacks on coral reef | Mail Online
> 
> I seriously doubt you will but


OMG that was gross! >.< I killed my live rock that had bristleworms on it this week. I just put it in a tank today to cycle it again. Hopefully those nasty things don't come back!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Bristle worms can be:

(click on the worm incident)


Oregonreef.com 

Which was eating corals at night.

IMHO it is best to control them even if that particular worm was not the same as in your tank.

I have seen posts in much smaller tanks (like 30g "nanos") where zoos were missing and the operator inspected that tank at night with a red light and found "harry worms" eating the zoos. at that point the tank had to be take down to kill the worms.

Of course they had ignored the "harmless" bristle worms up to that point.


my .02


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i think i'd just take them out of mine if i ever saw any lol


----------

